# What Can Someone Tell Me About Colima?



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been looking for a location that serves several purposes. First is that it's a good place to live, in and of itself, of course.

Another is that the temperatures are at least somewhat moderate, without long stretches in the high 90's F.

Another, at the request of my husband, is that it be within reasonable driving distance for day trips to the beach. Of all the cities I've seen, Colima seems to be the only one that fits the bill for all of the above.

But because it's fairly small, I'm not sure...

Are there any expats here who live/have lived in Colima, or have knowledge about it?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a friend that started out in Barra, moved to Colima city and is now living in Chapala. The heat got him in Barra, the heat and no ex-pats got him in Colima. It does get a little cooler up behind Comala at the higher elevation and there are a few ex-pats scattered around. Colima city is in a bowl between mountains and does not get ocean breezes

Except for Manzanillo most of the beaches are dark sand and open ocean so not real user friendly. Manzanillo is an hour and a quarter away with a $110 peso toll


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for that information.

I've been trying to convince him that we could live three or four hours from the beach, and it'd be nicer to spend a few days there, than go there for just a few hours.

It's not like it'll be tomorrow, you know?

But I did just apply for my SS. It's not going to be that much more if I wait till I'm 66, and I'll be 62 next month, so why not?

He, on the other hand, is in his fifty's and a super cautious accountant. The moving will take some convincing....


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Thanks for that information.
> 
> I've been trying to convince him that we could live three or four hours from the beach, and it'd be nicer to spend a few days there, than go there for just a few hours.
> 
> ...


Keep looking. Colima is a hole... Hot, humid and boring. 

Puerto Vallarta and the riviera Nayarit are currently about 3 to 3 1/2 hours from Guadalajara, a pleasant morning drive on good roads. A lot better beaches than Manzanillo.

Today was partly cloudy, breezy with a high of 27C and relative humidity of less than 50% in Guadalajara, meanwhile in Colima it was sunny, 31C and relative humidity of 98%. You do the math....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

johnmex said:


> Keep looking. Colima is a hole... Hot, humid and boring.
> 
> Puerto Vallarta and the riviera Nayarit are currently about 3 to 3 1/2 hours from Guadalajara, a pleasant morning drive on good roads. A lot better beaches than Manzanillo.
> 
> Today was partly cloudy, breezy with a high of 27C and relative humidity of less than 50% in Guadalajara, meanwhile in Colima it was sunny, 31C and relative humidity of 98%. You do the math....


Ho.ly.cow.

I'm all for the "pleasant three and a half hours".

Maybe he'll be convinced to be, too...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Ho.ly.cow.
> 
> I'm all for the "pleasant three and a half hours".
> 
> Maybe he'll be convinced to be, too...


If you are looking for 3-3.5 hrs, Patzcuaro is also option to Trancones/Ixtapa/Zihua.
I find Patzcuaro and surrounding areas very interesting from both history and landscape perspective. You also have Morelia nearby for large shopping. There have been a few threads earlier about expats moving to nearby Uruapan. Other than being the avocado capital and a great handicraft center, I know little of Uruapan.

We aren't at all beach people so being 6 or so hours to Trancones/Ixtapa/Zihua and our favorite Barra de Potosi is just fine for us.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't call Colima a "hole" at all. It's an attractive modern city with top rate services. The whole of Colima state is doing well financially with the port, LPG gas facilities and tourism. It's just hot in the summer and lacks ex-pats. 

I agree Patzcuaro is another option to the Zihua area


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input, folks.

I think I may slowly be bringing him around to the idea that it is more sensible to live in a livable place a few hours from a beach, and spend weeks at the beach, rather than running back and forth.

I think that he's starting to understand that "retired" means that you don't have to worry about going to the office the next day, you know?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Thanks for the input, folks.
> 
> I think I may slowly be bringing him around to the idea that it is more sensible to live in a livable place a few hours from a beach, and spend weeks at the beach, rather than running back and forth.
> 
> I think that he's starting to understand that "retired" means that you don't have to worry about going to the office the next day, you know?


Good and it is a tough transition!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Good and it is a tough transition!


Exactly. And the fact that he's not there yet makes it doubly tough. If ever the Puritan work ethic was burned into a man, it's him!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

sparks said:


> I wouldn't call Colima a "hole" at all. It's an attractive modern city with top rate services. The whole of Colima state is doing well financially with the port, LPG gas facilities and tourism. It's just hot in the summer and lacks ex-pats.
> 
> I agree Patzcuaro is another option to the Zihua area


The city of Colima brings to mind (IMHO) a wide spot in the road to stop to fill up on gas and taquitos. 

I don't doubt that it is modern and has all services available in most of Mexico. I just don't see any attraction to the place.

@ mickisue
Have you looked at Mazamitla or Tapalpa? Both are in Jalisco. If I could retire, I would go there...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Exactly. And the fact that he's not there yet makes it doubly tough. If ever the Puritan work ethic was burned into a man, it's him!


I can sort of relate. Never thought that I would retire when I did but circumstances change.

Key is that he has something that he wants to do outside of work. My interest was initially travel and we did that for about 5 years. This really stoked my interest in history so we moved our base to a very historical old mining town in the bajio of central Mexico.
Was also good that the stark and ever changing beauty of the bajio really appealed to my wife as an artist.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with you, Conklin. His interests MUST include things outside of his work. Working in general is rewarding to him; he spent the better part of yesterday afternoon hauling compost to the vegetable garden to prep it for next spring. Me, I made a big pot of soup and put up some decorations: it was Sunday, for Pete's sake!

Sports are big in his life: tennis, skiing, swimming, ping pong, running, etc. If we can find a place where he can participate in any of those, he'll be more content, I know. 

One thing that was intriguing about Patzcuaro, when I checked it out (THANK YOU!) was that in its vicinity are several lakes. The biggest doesn't seem any too clean for swimming, but there are smaller ones that are described as very clean.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> I agree with you, Conklin. His interests MUST include things outside of his work. Working in general is rewarding to him; he spent the better part of yesterday afternoon hauling compost to the vegetable garden to prep it for next spring. Me, I made a big pot of soup and put up some decorations: it was Sunday, for Pete's sake!
> 
> Sports are big in his life: tennis, skiing, swimming, ping pong, running, etc. If we can find a place where he can participate in any of those, he'll be more content, I know.
> 
> One thing that was intriguing about Patzcuaro, when I checked it out (THANK YOU!) was that in its vicinity are several lakes. The biggest doesn't seem any too clean for swimming, but there are smaller ones that are described as very clean.


We thought that the area around Lake Zirahuen was really nice with a few great restaurants. About the next exit on the highway past Santa Clara del Cobre/Patzcuaro on the way toward Uruapan.

Most areas seem to have tennis courts and a lot of runners.


----------

